# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Xin hỏi các đấu đây Spindle

## ktshung

Các bác cho em hỏi trong cuộn dây Spindle của em đi ra ba dây U V W thì em biết rồi, nhưng nó ra thêm hai dây nhỏ hơn ghi OHS1, OHS2 là dây gì vậy ạ?. Em cám ơn

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Đó là 2 dây cảm biến nhiệt độ động cơ

----------


## ktshung

> Đó là 2 dây cảm biến nhiệt độ động cơ


Cám ơn bác, vậy nếu muốn dùng nó thì em phải đấu nối ntn ạ?

----------


## Diyodira

> Cám ơn bác, vậy nếu muốn dùng nó thì em phải đấu nối ntn ạ?


nó giống như một cái công tắc nhiệt tự động, thường đóng (luôn dẫn điện), khi quá nhiệt thì công tắc sẽ tự hở ra, khi nhiệt độ xuống đến mức cho phép thì nó tự dẫn điện trở lại.
tiếp điểm dẫn điện của nó thường dòng nhỏ, phù hợp với điều khiển coil của rơle.

vậy khi đấu: Bác nối tiếp một dây điều khiển coil của khởi động từ qua nó là ok.

đối với những thiết bị cần sự an toàn thì mình đấu qua một mạch trigger để khi có sự cố nó ngắt thiết bị luôn, khi rơle nhiệt dẫn điện trở lại thì thiết bị vẫn không hoạt động (chỉ tốn thêm 1 rơle để đấu trigger).

tks

----------

cnclaivung, ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> nó giống như một cái công tắc nhiệt tự động, thường đóng (luôn dẫn điện), khi quá nhiệt thì công tắc sẽ tự hở ra, khi nhiệt độ xuống đến mức cho phép thì nó tự dẫn điện trở lại.
> tiếp điểm dẫn điện của nó thường dòng nhỏ, phù hợp với điều khiển coil của rơle.
> 
> vậy khi đấu: Bác nối tiếp một dây điều khiển coil của khởi động từ qua nó là ok.
> 
> đối với những thiết bị cần sự an toàn thì mình đấu qua một mạch trigger để khi có sự cố nó ngắt thiết bị luôn, khi rơle nhiệt dẫn điện trở lại thì thiết bị vẫn không hoạt động (chỉ tốn thêm 1 rơle để đấu trigger).
> 
> tks


cám ơn bác

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Cái đó hay gặp 2 loại, đời cũ thì như bác diyodira nói, còn đời mới chút nó là con điện trở nhiệt ntc, nhiệt độ càng cao điện trở càng giảm. Bác gg seach điện trở nhiệt ntc là ra ngay

----------


## solero

> nó giống như một cái công tắc nhiệt tự động, thường đóng (luôn dẫn điện), khi quá nhiệt thì công tắc sẽ tự hở ra, khi nhiệt độ xuống đến mức cho phép thì nó tự dẫn điện trở lại.
> tiếp điểm dẫn điện của nó thường dòng nhỏ, phù hợp với điều khiển coil của rơle.
> 
> vậy khi đấu: Bác nối tiếp một dây điều khiển coil của khởi động từ qua nó là ok.
> 
> đối với những thiết bị cần sự an toàn thì mình đấu qua một mạch trigger để khi có sự cố nó ngắt thiết bị luôn, khi rơle nhiệt dẫn điện trở lại thì thiết bị vẫn không hoạt động (chỉ tốn thêm 1 rơle để đấu trigger).
> 
> tks


Em nghĩ nếu làm vậy thì hơi phức tạp. nối nó vào chân E-stop của Controler là ngon nhất, không thì nối vào input của biến tần , quá nhiệt biến tần dừng > không cháy động cơ (có thể gãy dao, hỏng phôi  :Big Grin: )

----------


## suu_tam

Bác Selero nói chuẩn.
Nó như cái chân alarm của bộn hybird nên cứ dùng nó để đóng vào ESTOP là đơn giản nhất.

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác Selero nói chuẩn.
> Nó như cái chân alarm của bộn hybird nên cứ dùng nó để đóng vào ESTOP là đơn giản nhât.


Chuẩn nhưng chưa chuẩn, đó là tầng đấu cơ bản trong điều khiển, sau đó muốn spin auto hay manual hay emstp. gì gì thì phải cách ly qua role hết nhé, quất thẳng vào emstp có ngày ăn thẹo và cháy nhà  :Smile: 
Tks

----------


## Diyodira

> Em nghĩ nếu làm vậy thì hơi phức tạp. nối nó vào chân E-stop của Controler là ngon nhất, không thì nối vào input của biến tần , quá nhiệt biến tần dừng > không cháy động cơ (có thể gãy dao, hỏng phôi )


Đon giản mà lại phức tạp, điều khiển một cái role so với cái biến tần hay controller, cái nào dễ hơn??? Trong khi cái role bất biến thì cái controller hay biến tần là thứ thiên biến vạn hóa, không dành cho những diy tay ngang.
Tks

----------

